# Discounts for Brittany ferries



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi.....can anyone tell me which club.......if any.....give real discounts for brittany ferry crossings ?

Lynda


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynda...do you mean as in Camping and Caravanning Club or Caravan Club type clubs ?

If so then they will both try to book you at a reasonable price but I don't think either of them specify that they give x% discount. 

Your best bet is to go to each of them for a quote and then look on the Brittany Ferries website, making sure you're comparing the same sailings.

There are sites like Ferry Bookers and so on but we have never had any luck with sites like that - they have to take their cut presumably.

If you have any air miles you can get a good deal by phoning Air Miles and asking them to quote as well. We got £222 plus 1000 air miles for Portsmouth - Caen return.


G


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Yes, exactly them Grizz...but will they quote me if I am not a member ?
I am not really a fan of the CC and not really in the UK enough to warrant joining either unless they could get me good discounts.
My preferred route is Cherbourg/Poole but its SO expensive....
No airmiles either !!
Don't suppose you've been to the campsite at Josselin have you ?  
( see my other post ! )

Lynda


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I am booked with Brittany ferries in JUne to go from Plymouth to Roscoff.
4 persons and my 24ft motorhome and an outside cabin for 4 plus a bike rack(extra). Total return fare was £520 (Ouch)
Then a friend told me he was, what I think they call a regular user or something like that and gets discounted rates. He is also allowed to let his membership number be used by 'guests' 3 times a year. I used his and Brittany reduced the total to £460. A bit better but worth having.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

savannah said:


> Yes, exactly them Grizz...but will they quote me if I am not a member ?


Looking at their websites I don't think so Lynda- ie you have to be a member for them to quote for you.



> Don't suppose you've been to the campsite at Josselin have you ?
> ( see my other post ! )


Sorry, not knowingly !

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was a member of Brittainy ferries overseas property owners club for the past 10 years or so. If you can join you will get 30 -33% discount on ferries to France.
I have given complimentary 15% discount to members in the past as my guests, but relinquished my membership last november.

Dave p


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

The owner of a campsite in france has very generously given me a 10% discount code to use.
I used to be a member of the property owners club many years ago but it seems so expensive now, however I am going to work it out again to see if it is worth my while if I only go over to the UK twice a year, so watch this space !
Thankyou to everyone for the helpful posts.

Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Lynda,
I would have thought that if you went from Santander and you are doing two trips to the UK a year that joining the Property Club and the discount would be less than that of diesel for the Rapido going through France. As I am sure you know Brittany only went into Plymouth but now go to Portsmouth as well so gives you the choice depending on where you want to go in the UK
Rob


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob,
well firstly both crossings are fine for me heading to Ilminster Somerset (Plymouth slightly better ) BUT.....I prefer to drive through France, as I usually have at least 1 or 2 dogs with me and only 1 trip is in the van, and the other 1 or 2 are by car and I always think that if I join the owners club again it would stop me from taking advantage of any special deals say between Newhaven/Dieppe, though in reality I am usually too lazy/tired to go the extra "mile" or so necessary to take the more eastern channel routes as I am usually on my own.
As for cost, with one of the crossings being in high season then even with the discount its still cheaper fuel wise to drive through France, although when in the car and with usually 2 Campanile overnight stops it starts to look different !!
Decisions....decisions.....nothing is ever simple is it :roll: 
At the moment I can't even decide WHEN I am setting off.....2 weeks.....3 weeks.....how long for.......whether to spend more time in France.....etc etc........I only WANT to get the van MOT'd :lol: :lol: 
aaarghhh !!!!!!

Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Lynda,
as the property Owners club is person specific then you could use any of the other Brittany ferries routes with the two car trips and then the discount all adds up. We have used the Plymouth-Santander route often with the dog and all went well on both of their ships on that route although for you it would depend on how many of your Pomegranets went into kennels as it does add to the cost. 
Whatever you decide may your trip be as rapido as possible
Ciao
Rob


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I've not been to the campsite at/near Josselin but have stayed on the Aire at Josselin. It's basically the carpark with the occasional vehicle and the Aire facilities of clean water and disposal. Extremely handy parking for a stroll around this lovely scenic village/town.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rob.....my pomegranites stay in the van when I cross from Spain, so if I am in the car it has to be the shorter crossings.....I suppose I will have to decide soon otherwise the summer will be over :lol: 

And thanks Tonyblake for that info on the aire at Josselin I might alternate a night there with a night on the site to charge my bike batteries up......hoping to find some lovely canalside paths to cycle along.

Lynda


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Mot*

would it not be cheaper to re register the van in Spain I am in the process of doing this in France No Tax on the van and every two years for mot so no need to take the van home just for a mot and tax . for those of you that don`t no you still need to tax the van if its out of the UK here in France you will not get full comp ins if the vehicle is UK registered only third party :roll:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

No Jonse......I am lucky that I am living half and half here and there and so with a Uk address I can register the van there and its certainly much much cheaper than insuring it here in Spain.......if it was re registered here it would be extremely expensive and I have heard that they have stopped re registering UK plated vans here but am not sure if that is correct or not.......they are forever changing the laws....its very hard to keep up with them :roll: 
What I DO need to do is synchronise my MOT dates better !!
Its just a bit more complicated than usual this year because my daughter is staying in my cottage in Somerset for a while and so there is no room for ME  

Lynda


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have you had a look at L&D lines see here there cost tend to be a lot less then Brittainy ferries
chapter


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Yes Chapter I have used them before on the Dieppe/Newhaven crossing and this time they have quoted around € 126 euros one way, which is cheaper than £311 return Cherbourg /Poole but not enough to warrant the extra driving north eastwards in France then southwest in UK to Somerset.......as I said before ......my wallet is willing but my flesh is weak so to speak......it just seems a step too far after a long drive from Malaga on my own !
Lynda


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i was thinking le havre to portsmouth also have had a look at condor ferries see here 
chapter


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I would forget registering a van in Spain
1 Cant register RHD only LHD
2 12% import duty
3 European wide type approval needed few if any Motorhomes have it
4 No type approval then Homocalation approx 1700 e
5 Agent costs about 700e
6 Road tax 2.3 litre 80e per year 
7 Insurance on mine is 550e

Anybody interested????????


----------

